# Any Here used the Zondervan Niv Study Bible Yet?



## Dachaser (Nov 3, 2016)

As DA Carson was its general editor, and looks to be very comparable to the Esv study bible...

Think read somewhere that it would be an Evangelical bible
Esv Study Bible for Calvinists
Reformation study bible for reformed


----------



## zsmcd (Nov 3, 2016)

I have used it. I wouldn't recommend it over the ESV, regardless of whether or not you are reformed. I think the ESV has some better editors/commentators/articles in my opinion. Doesn't mean there isn't anything good in there, however. My go to is the Reformation Study Bible in NKJV.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't use it much, but my wife likes it a lot. She says it's informative and easy-to-understand. Certainly evangelical in outlook.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 3, 2016)

I recently picked up a copy on a really good sale and have begun using it in weekly sermon prep. Its notes are helpful and logical. 

Set in the context of several other major study Bibles, I'd classify it like this:

-_ESV Study Bible_ notes focus more on systematic theology
-_NIV Zondervan Study Bible_ notes focus more on biblical theology
-_NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_ notes focus more on reformed theology, integrated with confessional standards
-_Reformation Study Bible_ notes focus more on reformed theology in a broad sense (the notes/articles are an edited version of the _Spirit of the Reformation SB's_ notes, above)
-_KJV Reformation Heritage Study Bible_ notes focus more on experential/applied reformed theology
-_HCSB Study Bible_ notes don't really focus on theology, but more on an explanation of the text (although their little word study inserts are interesting).
-_HCSB Apologetics Study Bible_ notes focus on answering common objections to Bible difficulties/questions
-_ESV Literary Study Bible _ notes focus on how the Bible's literary forms aid its interpretation (this is really helpful to me as a former English/Lit teacher, though the ESV SB provides something of this feature as well). 

I agree with our brother above that the NIV SB isn't to be recommended over the ESV SB; but it does make a nice complement to it. I've really enjoyed it thus far and will continue using it regularly!


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 3, 2016)

Think my biggest concerns with getting it would be the version, as I liked the 1984 edition of the Niv better!

Think would be a nice addition, but not sure how much could add to the ESV Study Bible....


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 3, 2016)

T would be concerned with how they treated issues in leadership, as the Niv 2011 seems to takegender issue to extreme at times!


----------



## MichaelNZ (Nov 4, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> T would be concerned with how they treated issues in leadership, as the Niv 2011 seems to takegender issue to extreme at times!



True. Our denomination rejected the 2011 NIV and our congregation switched to the ESV at the start of this year.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 4, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> T would be concerned with how they treated issues in leadership, as the Niv 2011 seems to takegender issue to extreme at times!



I certainly understand your concern, and for that same reason do not use or recommend the NIV2011 from the pulpit. To one who is given to serious study of Scripture, however, and is mature enough in Christ to spot specious/sinful arguments, the notes and helps in the Zondervan NIV Study Bible will be profitable.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 4, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Dachaser said:
> 
> 
> > T would be concerned with how they treated issues in leadership, as the Niv 2011 seems to takegender issue to extreme at times!
> ...



I agree with Reagan. Do not use it to preach out of or for studying the text itself, but the notes can be helpful in your study. If you get one fairly cheap, like I did, then it is worth having in your library.


----------

